# Futuremark 3DMark08 Preview



## malware (Dec 24, 2007)

According to Nick Evanson - Editor-in-Chief, a new version of the popular 3DMark video benchmark is coming "soon...". Signs indicating that the new 2008 version is indeed almost ready are illustrated on the exclusive Futuremark screens below. 




 

 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Duxx (Dec 24, 2007)

Woah.... i guess there is one reason to get Vista


----------



## Demos_sav (Dec 24, 2007)

is it going to be vista only?like vantage?


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow, now lets see somebody make games looking that good.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 24, 2007)

After seeing those pictures, I expect that I will get MAYBE 2000 points with my rig.


----------



## trog100 (Dec 24, 2007)

about time we had a new one.. the old one is way past its sell by date..

trog


----------



## UnXpectedError (Dec 24, 2007)

yay! something new for a change... im glad its not another rehash like last time


----------



## zOaib (Dec 24, 2007)

i wanna see some 3dmark 08 scores lol , i bet with the 8800 gts (g92) i get like a 2-3k score


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 24, 2007)

Does it include dx10 stuff?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2007)

i wanna know if its vista only.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 24, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> i wanna know if its vista only.



it is vista only, the biggest part of the test is dx10.


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Then will it be DX10 only?


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 24, 2007)

Hawk1 said:


> Then will it be DX10 only?



i'm sure it will be like 06 is(06 runs sm2 and sm3) and probably run sm3 and sm4.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 24, 2007)

I would assume it would be dx10 based so vista is a must. futuremark has never failed to include the latest shaders that are realeased in their benches. 01 require shader 1.0, 03 required 2.0 and 06 requires 3.0(to get any sort of decent score anyway) I see no reason that 4.0 wont be included after all theres not point in a new 3dmark that runs on older hardware, as 3dmark is designed to test the latest gaming platforms and bring them to their knees.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 24, 2007)

yeah, it's vista only and DX10 based.


----------



## pbmaster (Dec 24, 2007)

And that's why I want DX 10 lol


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 24, 2007)

Duxx said:


> Woah.... i guess there is one reason to get Vista



A benchmark app is a reason to buy vista?


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> A benchmark app is a reason to buy vista?



LOL sure, why not


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 24, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> A benchmark app is a reason to buy vista?



I think he meant: that if this is what DX10 game could bring us- it may be worth it.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 24, 2007)

Futuremark....they know how to make the best use of the D3D api. If not for the benchmarks, I'd at least buy this for the "demo", 



append: wutha!!!! look at those screenshots!!! the last one and the chameleon close-up!!!! Okay where's my jaw?


----------



## GLD (Dec 24, 2007)

The Lizzard looks Real! Bring back the WWII planes, I dig them! Vista only might suck though, but I could understand it being a DX10 benchmarking tool.


----------



## SpookyWillow (Dec 24, 2007)

its fake...

http://forums.cgsociety.org/showthread.php?f=121&t=527573&highlight=Iguana

http://raph.com/3dartists/artgallery/ag-ap.php?aid=506


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2007)

fake or not is it going to be like vantage were you get one run unless you buy the full version?


----------



## btarunr (Dec 24, 2007)

another hoax.

It was worth the ecstasy for a while. This goes to Futuremark.......


----------



## OneCool (Dec 24, 2007)

SpookyWillow said:


> its fake...
> 
> http://forums.cgsociety.org/showthread.php?f=121&t=527573&highlight=Iguana
> 
> http://raph.com/3dartists/artgallery/ag-ap.php?aid=506


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 24, 2007)

friggin hell o.o, the last two images look.. almost real 

i cant believe game graphics has advanced this far 

Edit: just read the whole thread , i hate it when people trick you


----------



## btarunr (Dec 24, 2007)

Craig, follow the second link to the 3D artiste, Marek Denko's page. Would you believe he made it on a P4 2.4?


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 24, 2007)

LOL, i thought that would take at least about 30mins to fully render those images on a c2d, but a pentium 4 and @ 2.4


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 24, 2007)

well you get your hopes up and then it gets destroyed , well thats life for ya


----------



## jydie (Dec 24, 2007)

I went to their website and found nothing about the next 3DMARK.  Unfortunately, I only have Vista on my laptop... and I am sure it would choke trying to run the new benchmark.

While I was on their site, I looked at the top 3DMARK06 scores, and was shocked.  All I hear about is how NVIDIA rules to benchmarks... but all of the top 3DMARK06 scores involve a Radeon crossfire setup.  Seems as though the 2900 can overclock like crazy, with the right cooling.  It made me feel a little better about good ol' ATI.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 24, 2007)

craigwhiteside said:


> LOL, i thought that would take at least about 30mins to fully render those images on a c2d, but a pentium 4 and @ 2.4



Man! I'm sure he must've used some  SERIOUS Quadro / FireGL stuff. The last pic and "heritage" the HDR lighting is totally unbelievable !!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2007)

craigwhiteside said:


> LOL, i thought that would take at least about 30mins to fully render those images on a c2d, but a pentium 4 and @ 2.4



hahaha maybe a month or 2 on that P4 but hey that shows devotion


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 24, 2007)

you never know, they might start doing games like this, 

dx11 

crysis 2 anyone


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 24, 2007)

Funny just yesterday I was talking to friend about 3D Mark, I said "they really need to come out with 3DMark 07 already, it been to long" and here they are with 08.

I really hope that is real because man do those graphics look like Real Life Photos.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 24, 2007)

^ Sorry pal. Read posts 24~35. Futuremark doesn't seem to have made them.


----------



## OnBoard (Dec 24, 2007)

So are the last 2 only fakes (they caught my eye too, looking so life like) or everything fake? That third picture I'd believe, although it too might be some rendered planes on top of real (modified) scenery on background.

Well anyways great screens fake or not =)

edit: would it have 4AA+ as default, surely not. None of those screens have aliasing, so they can't be real?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 24, 2007)

SpookyWillow said:


> its fake...
> 
> http://forums.cgsociety.org/showthread.php?f=121&t=527573&highlight=Iguana
> 
> http://raph.com/3dartists/artgallery/ag-ap.php?aid=506



:shadedshu ... and there was me thinking we were going to teased by Futuremark. Fingers crossed they can still surprise us.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah. shots 1~3 seem legit. They don't even come close to 4, 5.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 24, 2007)

JC316 said:


> After seeing those pictures, I expect that I will get MAYBE 2000 points with my rig.




Yay another benchie to make my system cry


----------



## btarunr (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm more or less mentally prepared for a picturesque slide-show


----------



## hat (Dec 24, 2007)

i bet i get 1k


----------



## Judas (Dec 24, 2007)

I found this somewhere..  EDIT: from here  http://www.fnode.com/forums/software-discussion/436-futuremark-3dmark08.html


3DMark Next System Requirements:

* x86/x64 single core CPU with SSE2 support. Performance similar to Intel Pentium D 3.2 GHz or better.
* Fully D3D10/SM4.0 compliant graphics card, 256 MB
* 1024 MB RAM
* 2 GB Free Disk Space
* Windows Vista (Server editions not supported)

3DMark Next Recommended System Requirements:



* Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 or equivalent AMD CPU.
* Fully D3D10/SM4.0 compliant graphics card, 512 MB
* 2048 MB RAM
* 2 GB Free Disk Space
* Windows Vista (Server editions not supported)
__________________


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2007)

btarunr said:


> I'm more or less mentally prepared for a picturesque slide-show



slideshows hmm this reminds me of 3dm03 or higher and that FX5700 in my dads PC 

according to HWBOT it got the job done well enough for 2nd place tohugh  and i will get massmans...


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 24, 2007)

ill allready have slideshow in 05


----------



## regan1985 (Dec 24, 2007)

about time they got in with the dx10 stuff we can start to compare cards and setups the old way


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Dec 24, 2007)

another torture and brain masturbation for us :/


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 24, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I think he meant: that if this is what DX10 game could bring us- it may be worth it.



Haha. I can agree that DX 10 is worth getting Vista for, even though I think it sucks that they (M$) make you buy Vista for DX 10. Vista isn't worth a benchmark app, lol, and that's what he said.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 24, 2007)

I won't be surprised if, and when people say they can get this to work in XP. 

^^


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2007)

meh ill just get it to run on server 08 you can DL that for free


----------



## mandelore (Dec 25, 2007)

ooooh errr...


----------



## trog100 (Dec 25, 2007)

waiting for enough dorks to end up with  vista is probably why they are so late releasing it..  

trog


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Dec 25, 2007)

let's see how that system that broke the old 2003 record with 100k+ perform on this one.


----------



## Exceededgoku (Dec 25, 2007)

trog100 said:


> waiting for enough dorks to end up with  vista is probably why they are so late releasing it..
> 
> trog



good contribution to the thread :shadedshu
Vista is a good operating system especially in comparison to XP pre SP1...
I would hazard a guess at the first 3 screenshots being closest to actual 3dmark footage.


----------



## Wayward (Dec 25, 2007)

What I'd like to know is whether those fakes were setup by PCPOP or by Futuremark.  Either way, someone needs to get burned for lying like that, not to mention for *art theft*.  Those images belong to Salvo Triolo and Marek Denko respectively, and someone thought it quaint to put Futuremark's watermark on them.  Just low...


----------



## vaperstylz (Dec 25, 2007)

Has anyone received and read the latest futuremark newsletter?Interesting read

Via NordicHardware: "3DMark Next is the name of the successor to 3DMark 06. The developers at Futuremark have been rather quiet about the upcoming 3D benchmark, but we do know that it will be Vista and DirectX 10 / Shader Model 4.0 exclusive.

Publishers Minimum System

    * x86/x64 single core CPU with SSE2 support. Performance similar to Intel Pentium D 3.2 GHz or better.
    * Fully D3D10/SM4.0 compliant graphics card, 256 MB
    * 1024 MB RAM
    * 2 GB Free Disk Space
    * Windows Vista (Server editions not supported)

Publishers Recommended System

    * Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 or equivalent AMD CPU.
    * Fully D3D10/SM4.0 compliant graphics card, 512 MB
    * 2048 MB RAM
    * 2 GB Free Disk Space
    * Windows Vista (Server editions not supported)"

This is all over the net......old news.


----------



## Peteyboi (Dec 25, 2007)

I'd love to benchmark a xbox 360


----------



## OneCool (Dec 25, 2007)

Peteyboi said:


> I'd love to benchmark a xbox 360




I wish I could turn mine into a PS3!!!!!


----------



## trog100 (Dec 25, 2007)

Exceededgoku said:


> good contribution to the thread :shadedshu
> Vista is a good operating system especially in comparison to XP pre SP1...
> I would hazard a guess at the first 3 screenshots being closest to actual 3dmark footage.



dont worry i felt the same way about XP when it first arrived.. 

trog


----------



## DaJMasta (Dec 25, 2007)

Am I the only one who's hated that stupid airship thing since it's inception?  Now they've added wings and taken away that annoying little man, huzzah.





The lizards especially though look sweet, too bad I'm not upgrading to vista anytime soon.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 25, 2007)

DaJMasta said:


> Am I the only one who's hated that stupid airship thing since it's inception?  Now they've added wings and taken away that annoying little man, huzzah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually i thought "canyon flight" was wicked wicked sweet.....what i got really tired of...battle of proxycon if that bench is in this ill be soooo mad.


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 25, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> actually i thought "canyon flight" was wicked wicked sweet.....what i got really tired of...battle of proxycon if that bench is in this ill be soooo mad.



really "battle for proxycon" needs to be battle for "proxygone"


----------



## bakalu (Dec 25, 2007)

SpookyWillow said:


> its fake...
> 
> http://forums.cgsociety.org/showthread.php?f=121&t=527573&highlight=Iguana
> 
> http://raph.com/3dartists/artgallery/ag-ap.php?aid=506


Yes, I agree with you.


The hardware website CHIPHELL has done a brief 3DMARK Vantage test. The test uses Build 23 version and Radeon HD 3850 512MB Crossfire. From pictures below, we can see that 3 DMARK Vantage Build 23 full installations require 665.25 MB disk space. Now 3 DMARK Vantage Build 23 includes Game Test1 Test, the name is Jane Nash, Game Test 2, the name is New Calico, and CPU Test1, the name is AI, and CPU Test2, the name is Physics, these two test CPU’s AI and physics acceleration performance.












From the fps and the quality shown in the pictures , we can say 3 DMARK Vantage is still in the beta stage, screen quality is not perfect, the picture is rather vague, at the same time, under the 1280 x1024 resolution, Radeon HD 3850 512MB Crossfire didn’t run very well.































Heard from other testers, that GeForce 8800GTX cannot run Game Test 2, compared with the fact that Radeon HD 3850 512MB Crossfire can run Game Test 2, it suggests that Game Test 2 -New Calico tests the DX10.1 capability of graphics cards. What a pitty for NVIDIA, when 3 DMARK Vantage comes out at next February, NVIDIA can only get GeForce 9600 GT out for 3 DMARK Vantage if D9E cannot support DX10.1.

Source : http://r800.blogspot.com/search/label/3DMARK NVIDIA ATI VANTAGE 3D


----------



## cooler (Dec 25, 2007)

direct 10.1 not support until vista sp1 
so what reason 8800gtx cannot run game test 2


----------



## OnBoard (Dec 25, 2007)

Now those screens look more like it, aliasing is there, but doesn't look ready yet. Needs some candy on top  Doubt the Sapphire text will be therein the retail either


----------



## mandelore (Dec 25, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> A benchmark app is a reason to buy vista?



Is a top score a reason to go buy LN2?

hehe


----------



## bakalu (Dec 26, 2007)

More screens 3DMark Vantage

*Setup :*























































*Game Test 1 : Jane Nash*





*Game Test 2 : New Calico*



































Source : http://en.hardspell.com/doc/showcont.asp?news_id=2143&pageid=2231


----------



## snapclick (Dec 27, 2007)

malware said:


>



I swear i've been there. I think it's prague , Czech Republic


----------



## btarunr (Dec 27, 2007)

That's a 3D art image by Marek Denko


----------



## snapclick (Dec 27, 2007)

btarunr said:


> That's a 3D art image by Marek Denko



could be a 3d art image based on that street in prague


----------

